

C+= gets support of feminist groups. Not satire after all? - LekkoscPiwa
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/12/19/feminist_software_foundation_c_plus_equality/

======
r0muald
[https://bitbucket.org/FeministSoftwareFoundation/c-plus-
equa...](https://bitbucket.org/FeministSoftwareFoundation/c-plus-equality) is
also unavailable.

------
visakanv
Obviously satire.

~~~
LekkoscPiwa
Now, somebody please tells it to the Feminists before they make complete fools
of themselves...

